# First time to Maui & Kauai.. rental car needed?



## purduealum91 (Apr 5, 2018)

Hello everyone,

My wife and I will be heading to Hawaii to celebrate an anniversary.  It is the first visit for each of us.  We will be staying one week at MOC (1 BR oceanfront, new tower) and one week at KBC (1 BR).

To those that have been to either location, I ask you the following:

1) Is a rental car needed?  If so, which company has the best prices?  Is a car needed for the
    entire week?
2) Which unit/floor would you recommend in each location?
3) Recommended things to do?

Thanks so much for your help!

Tom


----------



## drlee (Apr 5, 2018)

In Kauai, uber is pretty cheap, and the resort is right next to the airport with free shuttle service to the resort. If you want to explore and spend time at beaches, a car can be useful, but if you are spending most time at resort, a car is just going to sit in garage. There are tours available that pick up at resort (like Kauai movie tour) and others. In Maui, it will likely depend on what you want to do. It will cost about $60 each way for a shuttle to and from the airport. Uber is not widely available, nor cheap. (yet) Rental car prices can be astronomical, depending on when your reservation is (spring break can approach $800-1000 per week). You can easily get around the west coast using the Maui bus system, $2 per trip, which would get you into Lahaina and up to Napili. However, if you want to explore the road to Hana, or snorkel down by Kehei, a car is useful. We've done without a car for many years, but during a long stay (more than a month) we like to rent one in the middle to go back to Costco or head to one of the beaches away from Kaanapali.


----------



## cowboy (Apr 5, 2018)

Why spend the money to go to Hawaii and limit what you can do or see? Rent a car!


----------



## TXTortoise (Apr 5, 2018)

Maui...

When are you going?

1. Yes for first visit, unless you’re just staying at resort for downtime. Use any of the car pricing sites and book rental early. The track with https://www.autoslash.com/ and adjust as needed.

2. High floor, but if trading in via II, then unlikely, depending on dates.

3. Tons of info on here, but I’d start with the Hawaii forum and search.

If you want to work hard:

Volvano first morning while still jet lagged
Road to Hana..all day
North loop from Kahului back to Kaanapali (our favorite)
Luau
Warren & Annabelle Magic Show
Whales in winter, Ultimate Whale Watch for small boat trips or Pacific Whale Foundation
Snorkeling...beach or trips
Paia and /or Upcountry Day Trip


----------



## rthib (Apr 5, 2018)

Highly recommend a car. In Kauai there are so many non-tourist spots to visit and it allows you to stop and stay at places you want to look at.
Same for Maui. Our best memories are from visiting places that were not on tours.

If you get a car, get the GyPSy Guide app.  Lots of small places and you also learn about history. Without the app we would have never heard about some of the best beaches we visited or learned about Saimen and the best place to get it. They have one for both Islands.

For Kauai, if you plan to do a Helicopter tour, do it early as it makes it easier to understand the island. There are places you can only see from the Air and it was worth it.
We used Mauna Loa Helicopter Tours. Their office is across from KBC. The aircraft is a four seater, so if it is just you and wife you get a private tour without having to pay extra.

The other advantage of a car is you can hit farmers markets and places like the Shrimp Shack on Kauai.

Also, if you go to Kauai, talk to Joey the Activities coordinator about good local places to visit.
If you like Ukulele music, he can tell you where some of the best folks are performing.
We went to Rob's Good Time Grill - It is a dive bar with great food and great live music.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Apr 5, 2018)

Simply put:  you need a car on each island.  Without one, you will be landlocked at your resorts and miss much of what each island offers.  You need it to buy groceries, to visit beaches, and to go to most restaurants.  I have visited each island a dozen times or more and wouldn't be without a car on either.


----------



## NboroGirl (Apr 5, 2018)

I can't imagine NOT having a car on either island.


----------



## slip (Apr 5, 2018)

Yep, A car for the whole time on both islands.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 5, 2018)

Yes, rent a car.

As to "cheapest" and "best".  My standard recommendation is:
1.  Check Costco travel (if you have a membership).  Book the "cheapest" at the time.
2.  After you book the car rental, go to AutoSlash.com.  Use the tab to "track a rental".  You can enter your Costco rental there, and AutoSlash will monitor and send you emails when they find a cheaper price.  If you don't have a Costco membership you can also go to AutoSlash first and have them do a search for you.
3.  Check DiscountHawaii.  Some people get better prices there.
4.  Keep checking back even after you've made a reservation.


----------



## jme (Apr 5, 2018)

Yes, for BOTH!

Been to Kaua'i (Marriott's Kaua'i Beach Club), had a car and definitely needed it. Drove all over island for various things (Luau, Botanical Gardens, etc) and to the gorgeous North Shore (to see Princeville resorts, Hanalei Bay, famous & beautiful Ke'e Beach).......and more.

We are on Maui right now as I speak, 2 nights to go, have a car and again, definitely needed it.  We've driven up to Kapalua and beyond for 4 meals (highly recommend Merriman's--amazing view/great food & bar, & also Plantation House at famous Kapalua Golf Club---another amazing view/great food--brunch and dinner!), and spent the entire morning today walking around Front Street shops and restaurants (park at Outlet Mall and get free parking validation ticket from a shop)----recommend Kimo's for lunch--great views, and 808 Grindz Cafe for a fantastic/inexpensive breakfast--great food!). Two or three times we've driven around, whether to the Safeway grocery store, Outlets of Maui, Lahaina Cannery Mall, or simply to see the coast, etc, etc.

Cannot imagine being without a vehicle. For Maui we were lucky enough to get a medium SUV (Jeep Limited) from Alamo for the week for $400 thru Expedia (prepaid a tank of gas), done online about 2 months ago. In Kaua'i years ago we also had a jeep thru Expedia, much less expensive, I think Enterprise.

Below: our Maui jeep......


----------



## BocaBoy (Apr 6, 2018)

drlee said:


> In Maui...Rental car prices can be astronomical, depending on when your reservation is (spring break can approach $800-1000 per week).


That level is extremely unusual.  I have always paid less than $300 (usually under $250) for a week in whale season.  The last two weeks of the year (Christmas and New Years) are often double that but we never go then.  On occasion I have been able to reserve for under $200 in early December or early January.  Quoting $800-$1000 could unnecessarily scare off some potential visitors who do not know the nuances.


----------



## burg1121 (Apr 6, 2018)

yes yes and yes


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 6, 2018)

Yes - Maui and Kauai are very rural - you will miss the best things to see if you don't have a car.


----------



## JIMinNC (Apr 6, 2018)

BocaBoy said:


> That level is extremely unusual.  I have always paid less than $300 (usually under $250) for a week in whale season.  The last two weeks of the year (Christmas and New Years) are often double that but we never go then.  On occasion I have been able to reserve for under $200 in early December or early January.  Quoting $800-$1000 could unnecessarily scare off some potential visitors who do not know the nuances.



For what type car? I think most of the people quoting high rates are quoting SUVs. I just did a quick check of Budget (admittedly only one data point and maybe not the cheapest source), and as you say, around $300 or so seems doable for compact/intermediate cars on some dates. I even saw a standard SUV in early December on Maui for $300 or so. We just booked March 2019 in a convertible for around $500/week all-in, compact and intermediate cars are $400+ or so all-in for those same dates, but some SUVs are showing $600-$900+ all-in for those weeks. Big variations across vehicle types and dates.


----------



## purduealum91 (Apr 6, 2018)

Thanks for the replies everyone!  Trust me, we had no intentions of NOT renting a car.  We are going in July and we are looking at at a price of $365 including taxes for an Intermediate vehicle in Maui and $505 for Kauai.

Thanks for the Autoslash tip!  Never heard of this site before.  Shortly after entering my Maui reservation through Costco/Budget, I received an AutoSlash email with a lower price through Advantage ($365 mentioned above).  The Kauai week is through Costco/Budget, at the moment.

Have a great weekend,

Tom


----------



## vacationtime1 (Apr 6, 2018)

The price of rental cars appears to have skyrocketed in the past few months; see https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...listic-what-is-everyone-doing-on-kona.271087/

My own experience suggests the same.  We paid ~$250/week for our cars on Hawaii and Maui this January.  We are being quoted nearly $500/week for a car on Kauai this July.


----------



## Dean (Apr 6, 2018)

I'll pile on and vote for a car for both islands.  For those that have been, want to mostly hang by the pool and know where they want to go, one can get by without a car for Kauai, less for for Maui unless you fly into the smaller airport.  The higher current prices do make is less of a no brainer than it has been previously.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 6, 2018)

JIMinNC said:


> For what type car? I think most of the people quoting high rates are quoting SUVs. I just did a quick check of Budget (admittedly only one data point and maybe not the cheapest source), and as you say, around $300 or so seems doable for compact/intermediate cars on some dates. I even saw a standard SUV in early December on Maui for $300 or so. We just booked March 2019 in a convertible for around $500/week all-in, compact and intermediate cars are $400+ or so all-in for those same dates, but some SUVs are showing $600-$900+ all-in for those weeks. Big variations across vehicle types and dates.


Many times we've found SUVs to be cheaper than a full size car.


----------



## taterhed (Apr 6, 2018)

If you want to save some $$$ you really could just rent for a 'few' days in Kauai....

A car is needed, but you could also get to the resort, leave the resort, take a helo ride, go to the beach (bay) and still not need a car.
I'd strongly recommend a rental car for at least a few days in Kauai: 


A trip to Hanalei Bay, bike on the coast from Kappaa, walk the Kalalau from Ke'e beach.
A trip to *Brennecke's *for  lunch or happy hour....walk the beach at Poipu, have a drink at the Waiohai beach bar, listen to music, watch the sunset....
Drive, carefully, to the parking area for the caves at Mahaulepu (past the Grand Hyatt, near the horse stables) and walk the Mahaulepu coastal heritage trail along the beach.  See what a real, natural, quite and serene beach/coast looks like.
Go have lunch in Lihue at the Kauai brewery.  (the one in Lihue, not Port Allen).  Good food, good beer, close to resort.
Grab a 'box lunch' from the old Koloa Fish Market  and go have that lunch on Mahaulepu or Poipu.

So much to do...

Oh, and on Maui.....

Pick a nice day and drive out to Merriman's @ Kapalua.   They have a fantastic happy hour (3-5pm) with music, great drinks and truffle fries.  Sit on the patio and watch the ocean blow by.  It's worth the trip.   Not cheap.....classy.  You could always stay for a romantic anniversary dinner.  Suggest you review the menu first and make reservations if this is your desire.

Maui brewpub  (just past Whalers village) has great beers and a nice happy hour.  Quick trip.  Not so classy....but tasty.  Several nice musical happy hours just behind the Whalers Villiage; busy, so go early.


Congrats!


----------



## jme (Apr 6, 2018)

taterhed said:


> If you want to save some $$$ you really could just rent for a 'few' days in Kauai....
> 
> A car is needed, but you could also get to the resort, leave the resort, take a helo ride, go to the beach (bay) and still not need a car.
> I'd strongly recommend a rental car for at least a few days in Kauai:
> ...



Good call, tater.

Ditto on Kaua'i's Hanalei Bay & Ke'e Beach, as I mentioned earlier..... both breathtaking......
Ke'e is as good as it gets, worth spending better part of a day. One of our fondest memories.

...and for Maui, ditto also for Merriman's ----instead of reservations, we elected to go early for the 3-5 Happy Hour, sit in the bar area,
at a 2-top (high top) on the wall across from the bar. GREAT TABLE at front corner!!!  Ari took great care of us......We got there at 4pm, had a drink or two with the cheese plate app, and chilled until they started serving dinner at 5----- a most wonderful dinner. Recommend the seared sashimi tuna, Wow.  Can order full menu from bar or bar area....then we walked outside to "the point"----the deck outside which is waterfront, and just hung out a while----gorgeous views 180 degrees. One of my favorite spots on the island. I would come back to Maui just to go to Merriman's.

Merriman's below:
(deck is far larger than photo shows,
with plenty of 4-top tables, and also a couple of
small private sofa/chairs/drink table areas)











Addendum: Per personal recommendation from "taffy19", *whom we met today* (so sweet!!!!),
there's also a great restaurant down the coast about 45-50 min away in Wailea called Gannon's----
very similar to Merriman's (great food, great views), just farther from MOC.
We plan on going there "next time"!
Thanks taffy19, our newest & very special TUG friend!!!!!


----------



## taterhed (Apr 6, 2018)

Good times...your pics are better  !  

Mai Tai's and Whale dancing...


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 6, 2018)

You really need a car unless you are willing to take several tours but that would end up being more expensive.

Thank you both for sharing your beautiful pictures.  We have done the same thing too and I always take too many pictures so ran out of battery power when something very special happened.

While the sun was setting, a whale jumped out completely and his whole silhouette was inside the sun. I wished I had been able to capture that but it is still fresh in my memory and I can still see it in front of me today.

Marty, if you still have time, drive to Gannon's Restaurant in Wailea.  This is also a real beautiful spot and certainly when the sun is out.  This website should show you some views from there, I hope.

https://gannonsrestaurant.com/

We also went once to their other restaurant in the pouring rain on a winding country road with poor visibility but our lunch was really good and also their specialty Maitai.  The sun was out when we drove back.  I normally do not recommend restaurants but I have an idea that you will like it.

Did you drive to Haleakala?  It really is worth seeing and some TUGgers feel that way too and have shared beautiful pictures.  Some say that you can see the same thing too from an airplane but it is not the same, IMO.  We have seen snow on the Big Island on a clear day more than once.


----------



## BocaBoy (Apr 6, 2018)

JIMinNC said:


> For what type car? I think most of the people quoting high rates are quoting SUVs. I just did a quick check of Budget (admittedly only one data point and maybe not the cheapest source), and as you say, around $300 or so seems doable for compact/intermediate cars on some dates. I even saw a standard SUV in early December on Maui for $300 or so. We just booked March 2019 in a convertible for around $500/week all-in, compact and intermediate cars are $400+ or so all-in for those same dates, but some SUVs are showing $600-$900+ all-in for those weeks. Big variations across vehicle types and dates.


We usually rent a compact or an intermediate size car, not only for the generally lower price but also for the ease of parking a smaller car in the rather tight MOC parking garages.


----------



## TXTortoise (Apr 7, 2018)

BocaBoy said:


> We usually rent a compact or an intermediate size car, not only for the generally lower price but also for the ease of parking a smaller car in the rather tight MOC parking garages.



'rather tight'  You mean the slots designed for the Fiat 500? ;-)

We learned out lesson after the first year, for 2-3 people, no more than mid-size or small SUV.  Now if folks would just learn how to park in only slot...


----------



## juri57 (Apr 7, 2018)

1) Is a rental car needed?  If so, which company has the best prices?  Is a car needed for the
    entire week?
We just returned from Hawaii and the first couple of days we did not have a car but then rented one for just under $600.00 for 11 days. I searched on line at various rental agencies and all were over $1000.00 (out of our budget). But, then I found https://turo.com/ and rented a private car from a person. You can also rent out your car this way while you are gone and save more money. The car we had was a MAZDA5 2009. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It would have cost us over $1200.00. If we did not have the car we would not have seen as much nor been able to stop where we wanted to stop to enjoy what we wanted to enjoy. Yes, bus is fine and we could have bought a ticket for the whole day for $5.00 but the car is still better.


----------



## juri57 (Apr 7, 2018)

Here is the receipt:
* Mazda MAZDA5 2009 *
Trip start   Wed, Feb 14, 2018   10:00 AM

Trip end     Sun, Feb 25, 2018    4:30 PM

Pickup location  33 South Vineyard Boulevard  Honolulu, HI  96813 United States

Return location  33 South Vineyard Boulevard  Honolulu, HI   96813 United States

Distance included   1500 mi

Guest   Don Schlesak


Trip price  $495.00
12 days @ $41.25/day
Trip fee  $17.19
Protection Declined
Trip total  $512.19


----------



## Ricon456 (Apr 7, 2018)

purduealum91 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My wife and I will be heading to Hawaii to celebrate an anniversary.  It is the first visit for each of us.  We will be staying one week at MOC (1 BR oceanfront, new tower) and one week at KBC (1 BR).
> 
> ...



Tom I am a KBC owner (1BR) There are lots of shops within walking distance but if you want to site see I would recommend you get a car. The Bus is good if you just want to go somewhere to shop. I would recommend units A103, A107, or B108. C Building has no view because of a fence and the other B units have the afternoon sun going directly into the units. If you have any other questions about KBC just ask. 

As for things to do we like to snorkel the most. right out front on beach 1 to the left or inbetween 2 and 3. see lots of trutles. go first thing in the morning its calmer befor the trade winds that start up about 10 - 12. then after lunch go and do some of the other site seeing. three places we like to eat are Maui Taco, Cafe'olay, and maui fish and chips in the plaza next to KBC they have Garlic Fries to die for.

Rick


----------



## newavalon68 (Apr 10, 2018)

purduealum91 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My wife and I will be heading to Hawaii to celebrate an anniversary.  It is the first visit for each of us.  We will be staying one week at MOC (1 BR oceanfront, new tower) and one week at KBC (1 BR).
> 
> ...


Tom-

Lots of great advice already posted regarding rental cars and places see. Since this is your first visit, a couple of great books to consolidate travel advice :  "Maui Revealed" and also "Kauai Revealed" both by Andrew Doughty.

https://www.hawaiirevealed.com

Read advice in the book for any advanced reservations you might need to make.
Make your first stop at Costco after you exit the airport in Maui and Kauai....they often have great money saving gift cards for local attractions and restaurants....not to mention the best prices for gifts and souvenirs to take back home. 
Have a great anniversary trip !


----------



## momeason (Apr 11, 2018)

jme said:


> Good call, tater.
> 
> Ditto on Kaua'i's Hanalei Bay & Ke'e Beach, as I mentioned earlier..... both breathtaking......
> Ke'e is as good as it gets, worth spending better part of a day. One of our fondest memories.
> ...


----------



## rthib (Apr 11, 2018)

If you really want to have fun on maui. We passed by this place on our travels. You could rent a Miata for the trip or just a day. Zoom-Zoom
http://www.mauicarsandjeeps.com/miata-rentals.htm


----------



## momeason (Apr 11, 2018)

Thank you so much for all the info and photos of Merriman's. My husband and I were seeking a restaurant to celebrate our 37th anniversary. I made reservations for dinner at 5pm on April 18. We can go to Happy Hour first and hopefully have front row seating in the dining room for our anniversary. Reservations seem to go fast so I made reservations for a second night the next week. It sounds like a special place! 
We will arriving in Maui on April 17 and leaving on the 29th. We added a 5 day condo rental to our week at Marriott Ocean Watch-Napili Towers. (Interval exchange)
I am so glad we found this thread!


----------



## momeason (Apr 11, 2018)

purduealum91 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My wife and I will be heading to Hawaii to celebrate an anniversary.  It is the first visit for each of us.  We will be staying one week at MOC (1 BR oceanfront, new tower) and one week at KBC (1 BR).
> 
> ...


When will you be at MOW? We will be there April 22-29, also celebrating our anniversary.


----------



## purduealum91 (Apr 11, 2018)

Thank you so much fellow Tuggers for all of this great information.  Although our trip isn't until July, I am going to jump on making reservations.

Tom


----------



## jme (Apr 12, 2018)

momeason said:


> Thank you so much for all the info and photos of Merriman's. My husband and I were seeking a restaurant to celebrate our 37th anniversary. I made reservations for dinner at 5pm on April 18. We can go to Happy Hour first and hopefully have front row seating in the dining room for our anniversary. Reservations seem to go fast so I made reservations for a second night the next week. It sounds like a special place!
> We will arriving in Maui on April 17 and leaving on the 29th. We added a 5 day condo rental to our week at Marriott Ocean Watch-Napili Towers. (Interval exchange)
> I am so glad we found this thread!



Great!  You won't be disappointed.

I think *Merriman's* is THE best restaurant near the Lahaina area, and the reviews I've researched suggest the same. Don't miss it.
*Map to Merriman's*:
https://goo.gl/maps/3yYo3shujuA2

Also make reservations at *The Plantation House* (Kapalua) for dinner one evening----it's in the clubhouse of the famous Kapalua golf club which hosts the annual PGA golf tournament, and you won't find anything like it ANYWHERE.  Great food, great service, amazing view.
We also went there for brunch two different mornings----simply awesome!
Hours for Brunch>Lunch  8am-3pm...(brunch available until 3). 
Being a clubhouse, it's just a more quiet, relaxed, refined, & romantic experience, but with amazing views.
It's only a 14 minute ride (at most) up the coast to the beautiful Kapalua area (nearby is the Ritz Carlton, so you know it's an exclusive area).
MOC resort is located off Hwy 30, and the entrance to the Kapalua golf club is also just off Hwy 30.....(2 turns!)
Entrance looks like a nice neighborhood entrance with a simple stone wall sign...easy to find, no problem at all. Turn left out of MOC, then turn right into golf course/restaurant entrance, can't miss it. You WILL thank me for this one, too.
*Map to Plantation House*: (it's only 8.3 miles)
https://goo.gl/maps/nDt2TsF4qA92

ASK FOR WINDOW TABLE....it's open-air and spectacular!
This is only a partial view....it's even better in person,
seeing hillsides left & right---almost European in feel.
Brunch is amazing experience----great food, and then COFFEE while taking in this view! (Bonus: Prices very reasonable---lower than most restaurants around.)
*





Photos*:
https://www.google.com/search?biw=1....1.64.psy-ab..0.1.75...0i8i30k1.0.VHCKb5fPkNM
*
More photos* (TripAdvisor):
https://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaur...tos;geo=29220&detail=404377&aggregationId=101


And if you REALLY trust me, try *808 Grindz Cafe* for breakfast, also. It's a street or two off Front St in Lahaina. (We parked in the gated  outlet mall parking lot, then walked about 3 blocks to Grindz. Very small, a wait, but highly rated & worth it---great food & service, and inexpensive! Any store in mall can validate the parking ticket so that it's free. Great way to park for free when visiting Front St.
https://www.google.com/maps/uv?hl=en&pb=!1s0x79552bba1f4fd8b5:0x55d95fed74a0c587!2m22!2m2!1i80!2i80!3m1!2i20!16m16!1b1!2m2!1m1!1e1!2m2!1m1!1e3!2m2!1m1!1e5!2m2!1m1!1e4!2m2!1m1!1e6!3m1!7e115!4shttps://lh5.googleusercontent.com/p/AF1QipNjLA-DoerZQgE6mX3lJECgYgJVDha-ktwrm8F0=w568-h320-k-no!5s808+grindz+cafe+-+Google+Search&imagekey=!1e10!2sAF1QipNjLA-DoerZQgE6mX3lJECgYgJVDha-ktwrm8F0&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiPuqy577PaAhXJ2VMKHWIACwYQoioIuQEwCg


Fun to walk around the *Front St. "strip"*....lots of great shops, restaurants and historic buildings.
(open-air Kimo's restaurant is a good one for lunch---
has great water view and nice drink/food menu!!!)
*Front St.*:
https://www.google.com/search?q=fro...j77PaAhUDXlMKHVm3Aj8QsAQIkQE&biw=1280&bih=675

*Kimo's*: on Front St.
https://www.google.com/search?q=images+kimo's+maui&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjujamQ7bPaAhVC4VMKHbp_AEkQsAQIZg&biw=1280&bih=675#imgrc=_

And........Don't miss walking farther down the strip to see one of the largest
Banyan Trees in existence......As you may know, the huge limbs branch out and touch the ground, then take root and become another tree. Well, this one tree now consists of about 20 trees, and takes up an entire city block---underneath the tree branches of that one tree is the park!

*Banyan Tree, Lahaina*:
https://www.google.com/search?q=ima...T767PaAhXH3FMKHSDqCisQsAQIJg&biw=1280&bih=675


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 12, 2018)

There is an 808 Grinz Cafe in Kihei too so are planning to try it before we leave.  We enjoyed meeting you and your wife too, Marty.


----------



## taterhed (Apr 12, 2018)

Nice!   Been looking for a good brunch and been wanting to walk/hike the old golf course.


----------



## blondietink (Apr 12, 2018)

A rental car is a must for both islands.  So much to see and do, why limit yourself to sitting at a resort all day?  Also, depending on the season, if it is raining in one part of the island, you can just hop in your car to go to another part of the island where it is not raining.  We did this on Kauai as we stayed on the north shore. Rained every day, so we drove to the east, west and south shore to have fun at the beaches and toured around.  We booked through Costco travel as soon as we had our travel dates.  Just keep watching as the prices will fluctuate the closer you get to your travels.  We have had good luck in that the rental car prices went down substantially after we made the initial reservation.  We got a mini-van on both islands for less than half of the original rental. $330 each plus taxes for 11 days on each island. The only Hawaiian Island I might consider not renting a car is Oahu, depending on where your hotel is.  All the others need a rental car.


----------



## Fasttr (Apr 13, 2018)

On Kauai, if driving around exploring, I highly recommend the Shaka Kauai app for your phone.  It houses several GPS based narrated tours.  Download the app for free.  Each tour you decide to take is $5.99 to downloand, then it works without any data, just via GPS location.  At various points along the way, your Shaka Guide will tell you about history of the area, where to turn off to see certain sights, take hikes, when to turn on various roads, where to get a snack, etc.  Best $5.99 I spent today.  Took the Waimea Canyon tour via the Shaka app....was great.

They also have the app for other islands (Maui, Oahu, etc)

Here are some great shots from our Waimea Canyon tour today.... The last pic is the top of the waterfall you can see in the second pic.  It was a recommended 1.8 mile (each way) hike down into the canyon.  Pretty cool, but it did get a bit more challenging on the way back up as it started to rain on us and the trail got a bit muddy with water running down it...so always be prepared.


----------



## taterhed (Apr 13, 2018)

Great pics!!!!!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## purduealum91 (Apr 13, 2018)

You guys are awesome!  Thanks so much!


----------



## momeason (Apr 16, 2018)

Off subject, but there are several Maui experts chiming in here on restaurants. I have a snorkeling question. Has anyone here used Redline Rafting?
I found the company on TripAdvisor. Redline Rafting uses rafts to get small groups out to the Molokini Crater for snorkeling. If conditions are good, you get to snorkel the backside of the crater. The reviews are amazing. According to what I read, the larger boats cannot go to the back side of the crater.

Trip sounds more adventurous, but possibly a little rough and check-in is at 6:30 all the way down in Kihea. Still debating getting up at 5am.


----------



## TXTortoise (Apr 16, 2018)

What time of year?  The winds generally determine which side is 'best', but the early launch minimizes that for a given day. In the winter snorkling on the inside is the norm.  The other issue is not only the steep drop-off on the outside, but some serious currents that will take you far from Maui. ;-)


----------

